# Copper Pellets



## slplsinbstn (Sep 24, 2013)

I am thinking about building a solar powered tumbler. I am interested to know why everyone uses copper pellets. Does the size and shape of the pellet matter?
 Is it the sharp edges from cutting copper wire that helps in the cleaning process. or could you simply use round copper BB's available at a gun store? Is copper the only metal that can be used ??

 thanks  
     Jeff

 btw: I am thinking about picking up an old treadmill at a yard sale for cheap. People tend to give these away after lack of use. Then Pirate the parts. ie. rollers, motor and speed control then build my tumble from those parts


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2013)

solar tumbler is an interesting idea. I hope it succeeds.

 BBs are no good, they are steel and will rust.

 No the copper doesn't need to be sharp. In fact it wont be after you use it a while.

 You want to use something which isn't harder than glass, is somewhat heavy, and doesn't rust.

 Gold would be great but the current market price is prohibitive. 
 You can use glass beads but they are a lot lighter than copper so it takes a lot longer.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 24, 2013)

This guy sells materials and machines.  Jar Doctor


----------

